# Real warning or internet hoax?



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I received this in an email today. Just wondering if it is true or just another internet hoax? 

BE CAREFUL.... 

A warning that has been made aware of states where kids are putting 
Drano, tin foil, and a little water in plastic drink bottles, capping it up and leaving it on lawns, in mail boxes, in gardens, on driveways etc. just waiting for you to pick it up, with the intention of putting it in the rubbish. Know that you may never make it! 

If the bottle is picked up, and shaken, even just a little, in about 30 
seconds or less it can build up sufficient gas to explode with enough force to remove some of your extremities. The liquid that comes out is boiling hot as well. 

Be extremely careful when you pick up any plastic bottles that may be 
lying in your yards or in the gutter, etc. 

Pay attention to this: A plastic bottle with a cap, a little Drano, a 
little water and a small piece of foil: if you disturb it by moving it, BOOM!! No fingers left and other serious effects to your face, eyes, etc.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

How would they get it on your lawn without shaking it up?


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

The foil and draino bomb does work (explode) but I seriously doubt that there is a rash of children that are out there intentionally boobytrapping individuals with this setup. I guess there may have been a single incident where there was an insufficient amount of one of the ingredients which resulted in a delayed reaction injuring someone when they picked it up. But, just in case, you bettter shoot every bottle in your yard with a 12 guage before picking it up!


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

It's a hoax. Gets tossed around every few years. 

The postings do inspire a few kids here and there to try it. And a few dads for that matter.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, it has been around a few times, although the idea is not a hoax and dumb...bells try it from time to time. The real dumb ones blow up mailboxes, which gets them into real trouble.

The point is that picking one up doesn't set it off. Time to allow pressure buildup does. No need for a 12 gauge, anything that ruptures the shell from a distance will explode them or defuse them. A pellet gun will do the job.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> I received this in an email today. Just wondering if it is true or just another internet hoax?
> 
> BE CAREFUL....
> 
> ...


According to Snoops it is true. But it is 2 years old.

And it was shown on Mcgiver on how to do this.

snopes.com: Bottle Bombs 

And there are many youtube vids on how to do it and how they work. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S7JURDCLCc]2 liter bottle bomb - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

It's the lye reacting with the aluminum to form hydrogen gas.
Used to play with that concept in science class, believe it or not.
The pressure built up is one issue, the extremely flammable/explosive nature of the hydrogen is another.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Forerunner said:


> It's the lye reacting with the aluminum to form hydrogen gas.
> Used to play with that concept in science class, believe it or not.
> The pressure built up is one issue, the extremely flammable/explosive nature of the hydrogen is another.


If one was so inclined, dry ice would give you the same effect without the toxic/flammable side effects...


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

My son and his friends were in a private church school, and did this one time. Thank God it was back in the day before terrorism was a commonly used word, many, many years ago pre 911. But, yes, it does kind of explode. Nothing major, but it does. An older boy showed all the younger boys how to do it, so they all got together one day and made one, then tossed it out the bathroom window of the church. They were all in big trouble. My kid was one of the younger boys who just watched, but he was there laughing with the rest of them.
Nothing came of their "experiment" in the bathroom, but it did brown some of the grass behind the church. And they were all in huge trouble.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Silvercreek Farmer said:


> The foil and draino bomb does work (explode) but I seriously doubt that there is a rash of children that are out there intentionally boobytrapping individuals with this setup. I guess there may have been a single incident where there was an insufficient amount of one of the ingredients which resulted in a delayed reaction injuring someone when they picked it up. But, just in case, you bettter shoot every bottle in your yard with a 12 guage before picking it up!


Just to be safe I'm going to wrap any that I find in det cord and vaporize it.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

This has happened in Maine. Cop's yard if I remember right.

He was uninjured.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Forerunner said:


> It's the lye reacting with the aluminum to form hydrogen gas.
> Used to play with that concept in science class, believe it or not.
> The pressure built up is one issue, the extremely flammable/explosive nature of the hydrogen is another.


We did it as a kid using a glass pop bottle, and a balloon stretched over the opening....the balloon would fill, we'd tie it off, put a note on it with our name/address and let it fly free. I got exactly one pen pal that way !


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Yeah, it has been around a few times, although the idea is not a hoax and dumb...bells try it from time to time. The real dumb ones blow up mailboxes, which gets them into real trouble.
> 
> The point is that picking one up doesn't set it off. Time to allow pressure buildup does. No need for a 12 gauge, anything that ruptures the shell from a distance will explode them or defuse them. A pellet gun will do the job.


But that isn't as much fun or as noisy! All the nosy neighbors in the development adjacent to our property think we are nothing more then hillbilly's and tote guns around all the time.. Works for me


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

When I was in college I lived in an inner city high rise. We used to launch Draino Bombs off the roof with a huge 3 man sling shot and I remember a few exploding in the parking lot after being tossed off balconies.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

My DS has my dad's book "Formulas for Fun and Profit." Great ancient book that has how to make soap, how to tan hides, how to make explosives, etc. When he and his friends were teens, we would work together on some of the recipes, and had some great successes blowing things up! Fun!
A 2 litre plastic bottle will stretch to tremendous proportions before blowing up dramatically!
Kit


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

Whatever happened to using M-80s to blow up mailboxes?


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

I got that email a few years ago. It looked true, but nothing to worry about.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

My boss's son got arrested for this and got in some pretty big trouble. Trouble is he did it the same day that someone planted a _real_ bomb at the local post office. They closed the school and he and a couple of buddies decided it would be a good idea to drive around and plant McGuyver bombs. 
The little Knucklehead. I work with him now, good kid, good worker, just had a really bad idea. Lucky for him they prosecuted him as a juvenile.


----------

